# Riverside White Bass Run



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I know everyone's chompin' at the bit for the annual white bass run on the Trinity, and eventually Lock n Dam, but as of today, nottta. Guessing the rains, cold front, etc., has them in standby. I'm sure it won't be long and both sides of Hwy 19 at Riverside will have trucks with trailers, and this will be the sign.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Keep us updated lone pine. I've never fished the whites that far up but I'm gonna give em a go this year.


----------



## Jim63 (Aug 15, 2014)

The white bass were slow today (2/18/15) on Harmon Creek. The talk at the boat ramp was that someone caught three keepers and another caught two keepers. I caught one 12-1/2 incher on a live minnow. All fish came from the brush in the water just upstream and within sight of the 980 bridge. The water temperature was 56 degrees.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Good report and thanks Jim! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm trying to talk myself into going. This might be the best window to fish if we get significant rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, wish I could get out today. Looks like it is downhill for a week or so after today.
BB


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Watch the reports on L and D. Catches start dieing off there the fish are headed back down stream thru riverside to the lake.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

? Run always over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

The run isn't over. The females are still coming. Mostly males caught so far.

In other news, there might be crappie caught this year.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be at the L&D tomorrow. What is everyone's opinion, hit or miss? I'll be in a jon boat so a little more mobile than fishing off the bank.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I say of all the fishes caught on my last LnD trip, most are males. I think I counted 3 famales.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I drug myself out of the house and made the trip to Riverside, water looked pretty good, caught some white bass. About equal numbers male and female.
River is clearer down from the bridge than above it. That can change quick though. I went about 6 miles up the river trying different spots along the way. Caught my fish close to Riverside as it got muddier as I went further up.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

When I fish for them in a boat most the females I would catch were down stream. I've niticed the female population around the locks is not a good gauge.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

As best as I can remember, the white bass spawn is not over until the red bud trees have at least bloomed, most of the time it's over when the blooms fall. Sometimes conditions get right for catching the heck out of them in the river.
When it's low and green most of the creeks don't have the flow to lure them up for spawning .
So they linger in the river waiting for a spawning rise.
One year about five years back they showed up in November and stayed in the Riverside area until late March, even early April. Then they turned around and swam all day and night until they were back in main lake two days later. Everybody caught some pigs!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the good info!


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Hit lock n dam today. One male an I through everything at them from the bank. Glad I didn't lug the yak along because the guys in boats didn't look to be doing well ether. Might take a trip to riverside if the weather holds


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

we went to Riverside today and got16 in 4 hrs. Caught 7 within the first 1/2 hr. and trolled N. to the Bluffs and back to the launch. Water temp was 58 at the launch and 52 at the Bluffs.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

The last winter we had a hard freeze in the first week of March. I think this year is going to be close to the same. We also had a lot of rain last year and this year. Loy is right about the red buds, the white bass are there and just waiting for the right conditions to make there move. I think the lock n dam is going to heat up real soon if there is no more rain. Those fish at the lock n dam are not always right at the LND. They can be a few miles down stream. I have caught more white bass at lock n dam by boat 1 to 2 miles down stream than I ever have right at the lock. I caught 200 one day and 2 at a time. The pictures of the ice are last year on March 4 th 2014. The pictures of the white bass I caught way up Harmon creek was March 15 th 2013. I caught almost 200 that day, in 1 to 2 ft of water. And no one I talked to that day had caught more than 2 or 3 down stream, not even Simon.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody else see a big Frozen Margarita being fished out of today. LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol yup
Saw you guys too I bet, in s pontoon?
The first couple of times I put out bam!
Then it was slow after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, the pontoon was us. It was nice just to be out.


----------

